# Gifts from my Dad from Italia



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

My Dad went to Itay for a couple weeks and he gave me some good looking cigars and a awesome ashtray.



















-Kyle


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice ashtray!!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice selection. My mother-in-law brought me back some of those RyJ tubos from Europe when she went. They're absolutely delicious!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* Totally rock'n and sweet gifts from your Dad. Thanks for sharing them with us!

~Gary


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Those look tasty. nice work


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice of your Dad to think of you. I love the ashtray.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

kudo's to pop, enjoy!!!


----------

